# [SOLVED] Virtualbox modules ebuild failure

## filoo

I am running my own vanilla kernel. I want to install virtualbox-modules. My kernel directory has all the sources (and compiled files). I am running this very kernel.

```

ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Oct  3 11:43 /usr/src/linux -> /root/linux-4.14-rc2

```

It fails to find kernel directory:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo

 * vbox-kernel-module-src-5.1.26.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.14.0-rc2

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vbox-kernel-module-src-5.1.26.tar.xz to /home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work

>>> Source unpacked in /home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work

>>> Preparing source in /home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work ...                                                                                  

ln: failed to create symbolic link 'Module.symvers': File exists                                                                                                            

 * Preparing vboxdrv module

make -j6 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux O=/usr/src/linux V=1 KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 all 

=== Building 'vboxdrv' module ===

make[1]: Entering directory '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxdrv'

Makefile:196: *** Error: KERN_DIR does not point to a directory.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxdrv'

make: *** [Makefile:41: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work'

 * S: '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26, Log file:

>>>  '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26:

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work'

 * S: '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work'

```

```

Portage 2.3.6 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r4, 4.14.0-rc2ala1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.0-rc2ala1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-7500U_CPU_@_2.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16302876 total,   2782364 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 27 Sep 2017 15:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28.1 p1.0) 2.28.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.28::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.12::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

eclipse

    location: /var/lib/layman/eclipse

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi acps activities alsa amd64 audiofile bash-completion bcmath berkdb bluetooth branding btrfs bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cdr cgi cli client consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus declarative djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fastcgi ffmpeg firefox flac fltk fortran gd gdbm gif git glamor gnuplot gpm graphviz gtk gtk3 gzip i965 iconv icu imagemagick ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify lua lzma mad mhash minizip mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer multilib mysql mysqli ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin ntfs offensive ogg okteta opengl openmp pam pango pcntl pcre pdf phonon php plasma plotutils png policykit portaudio posix ppds python qml qt3support qt4 qt5 rdp readline rss samba sdl seccomp semantic-desktop server session sockets sox spell sqlite ssl startup-notification subversion svg syslog sysvipc tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vnc vorbis webkit widgets wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xmlrpc xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Thanks for helpLast edited by filoo on Fri Oct 06, 2017 6:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
Makefile:196: *** Error: KERN_DIR does not point to a directory.  Stop. 
```

You can post output of

```
$ ls -l /usr/src/
```

----------

## filoo

```

ls -l /usr/src

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  20 Oct  3 11:43 linux -> /root/linux-4.14-rc2

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 482 Oct  3 11:22 linux-4.12.12-gentoo

ls -l /root

total 0

drwxrwxr-x 1 root root 1028 Oct  5 12:35 linux-4.14-rc2

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

It seems that kernel source need to be located in /usr/src

----------

## filoo

Wow - thanks! I moved the sources to /usr/src and updated the symlink. Now the ebuild starts, but I get the following build failure:

```

/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.c: In function 'vboxNetFltLinuxSkBufFromSG':

/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.c:726:24: error: 'SKB_GSO_UDP' undeclared (first use in this function)

             fGsoType = SKB_GSO_UDP;

                        ^

/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.c:726:24: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

In file included from /home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/include/iprt/types.h:29:0,

                 from /home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/r0drv/linux/the-linux-kernel.h:34,

                 from /home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.c:24:

/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.c: In function 'vboxNetFltLinuxCanForwardAsGso':

/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.c:1112:53: error: 'SKB_GSO_UDP' undeclared (first use in this function)

     if (RT_UNLIKELY( skb_shinfo(pSkb)->gso_type & ~(SKB_GSO_UDP | SKB_GSO_DODGY | SKB_GSO_TCPV6 | SKB_GSO_TCPV4) ))

                                                     ^

/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/include/iprt/cdefs.h:1612:53: note: in definition of macro 'RT_UNLIKELY'

 #  define RT_UNLIKELY(expr)     __builtin_expect(!!(expr), 0)

                                                     ^

/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.c: In function 'vboxNetFltLinuxForwardToIntNet':

/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.c:1405:47: error: 'SKB_GSO_UDP' undeclared (first use in this function)

         if (   (skb_shinfo(pBuf)->gso_type & (SKB_GSO_UDP | SKB_GSO_TCPV6 | SKB_GSO_TCPV4))

                                               ^

make[4]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.14-rc2/scripts/Makefile.build:311: /home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt/linux/VBoxNetFlt-linux.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.14-rc2/Makefile:1498: _module_/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-4.14-rc2'

make[2]: *** [Makefile:145: sub-make] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-4.14-rc2'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:211: vboxnetflt] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/home/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.1.26/work/vboxnetflt'

make: *** [Makefile:44: all] Error 1

```

I can't google what SKB_GSO_UDP is and why it is missing  :Confused: 

----------

## joanandk

 *filoo wrote:*   

> I can't google what SKB_GSO_UDP is and why it is missing 

 

AFAIK is the Kernel 4.12 supported by virtualbox-modules 5.1.26, but 4.14 is too new.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Not sure but probably version 5.1.26 isn't compatible with kernel 4.14

----------

## filoo

Thank you all.

I've just tried 5.1.28 with identical results. I'll just have to wait a little bit for virtualbox-modules to catch up with the latest kernel.

----------

## HerbMillerJW

This was removed from the Linux kernel: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/d9d30adf56777c402c0027c0e6ae21f17cc0a365

Plop this in your user patches and it should get you going again: https://gist.github.com/herbmillerjr/039c129e9c25b047b906e19ad1f23a59

If you want to build 5.1.30, just rename the patch and put it in the appropriate directory. It should work just the same.

----------

## medianperson

Thanks, that fixed it for me for virtualbox-modules-5.1.30 on kernel 4.14-rc7.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *medianperson wrote:*   

> Thanks, that fixed it for me for virtualbox-modules-5.1.30 on kernel 4.14-rc7.

 

++

thanks HerbMillerJW  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

HerbMillerJW,

Thank you.

----------

## Tony0945

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> HerbMillerJW,
> 
> Thank you.

   ditto!

----------

## aldinomis

+1

----------

